#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Data recovering alesis HD24

## nak

Hallo,
Ik heb een dringende vraag.
Bij de eindmix van ons is alles mono op de computer gekomen door een kapot kabeltje.
De tracks die op de HD24 stonden zouden geformateerd zijn, maar er is nog niets nieuws overheen geschreven.
Weet iemand of de tracks nog te recoveren zijn anders kan drie maand studio werk de prullenbak in.

----------


## bones2001

Hier is een linkje naar HD24 Tools.
Bij HD24 drive recovery, staat een hele verhandeling hoe je je data terug kan vinden.
Heb het zelf ook al eens aan de hand gehad na een stroomstoring, en heb alle tracks kunnen redden.

http://ringbreak.dnd.utwente.nl/~mrjb/hd24tools/manual/

----------


## frederic

Je spreekt over een geformatteerde drive?
Dan ga je dit met HD24 tools niet kunnen fiksen, maar ga je echt naar een datarecovery tool moeten gaan uit de forensische informaticasector.
Ik deed dit vroeger veel, maar door tijdgebrek heb ik die activiteiten moeten stoppen.
http://www.belgiumdatarecovery.eu/en/data-recovery-from-hard-drive-failure/?gclid=CjwKEAiA2dSkBRCX8KmK5YrFviwSJACeYweChf3miub  nLDD4a-G7xykCshX7p-pcwmhx9Z07ks1cQxoCZIDw_wcB

Je kunt het ook zelf proberen met verschillende tools die beschikbaar zijn.

----------

